# Mon germà és a Milà, però en tornarà quan acabarà la fira



## Angelo di fuoco

Ha dit l'Elxenc.

Deixant a part la questió de ser/estar a Milà, volia preguntar-us si amb la conjunció "quan" es fa servir més l'indicatiu o el subjuntiu quan es parla d'accions contingents. A mi em sembla que el català estàndard exigeix el futur de l'indicatiu, com el francés, mentre en la vida quotidiana es fa servir el present del subjuntiu, com en castellà.
Fa un par de dies vaig mirar un manual de català per a estrangers on ni s'esmentava l'us del futur de l'indicatiu per aquesta situació.


----------



## merquiades

En els meus llibres de gramàtica he trobat més o menys la mateixa informació que tu.  Els dos temps són possibles.  Avui en dia es fa servir gairebé sempre el present de subjunctiu en aquest tipus de cas, però tradicionalment s'emprava més sovint el futur, i per això es considera la forma més genuïna, tot i que molta gent el considera antiquat.


----------



## Namarne

Hola, 

Tinc la mateixa percepció que el company. En la lleguna parlada, jo faria servir el present de subjuntiu, gairebé exclusivament. (També és veritat que la meva llengua materna és el castellà). Per escrit ja m'ho pensaria més.


----------



## Angelo di fuoco

Gràcies a tots dos.


----------



## Lurrezko

Segons la Gramàtica d'en Badia, la construcció amb subjuntiu ja la tenim documentada al s. XV, de manera que interpretar-la com un castellanisme no sembla tan obvi. Personalment, em fa l'efecte que només el fet de no compartir l'ús de futur d'indicatiu amb el castellà ja és motiu suficient perquè alguns puristes de la llengua la prioritzin. 

Pel que fa a l'ús, totes dues em sonen naturals però a la parla quotidiana jo en faig servir el subjuntiu gairebé sempre.

Salut


----------



## Elxenc

merquiades said:


> En els meus llibres de gramàtica he trobat més o menys la mateixa informació que tu.  Els dos temps són possibles.  Avui en dia es fa servir gairebé sempre el present de subjunctiu en aquest tipus de cas, però tradicionalment s'emprava més sovint el futur, i per això es considera la forma més genuïna, tot i que molta gent el considera antiquat.





Namarne said:


> Hola,
> 
> Tinc la mateixa percepció que el company. En la llengua parlada, jo faria servir el present de subjuntiu, gairebé exclusivament. (També és veritat que la meva llengua materna és el castellà). Per escrit ja m'ho pensaria més.




La primera volta que vaig oir l'ús del futur posterior a un "quan", seria l'any 82 a Sueca (Ribera Baixa). La emprà el pare d'una amiga, aquest bon home era/es llauro (llaurador), i no en sabia res de valencià escrit o de llibre, com deien ans els "majors";  la seua educació escolar fou en castellà, com ha estat "_normal_" en moltes generacions de valencians. Em sobtà molt donat que per a mi només existia als llibres/gramàtiques. Desprès les voltes que l'he sentida d'una manera espontània per terres del Vinalopó, poques caldria precisar per a ser honest, ha estat en boca de persones de la mateixa edat d'aqueix home, avui al voltant de 80/90. Amb la particularitat que algú, sobre la marxa, en la mateixa frase s'autocorregia i canviava el futur pel present de subjuntiu; perquè li deuria de semblar més correcte, menys de "poble".
Per què no podem recuperar el seu ús més equilibrat amb el del subjuntiu i no descantar-nos exclusivament pel subjuntiu, per perea, per no parèixer puristes? 
Als escrits de nivell mitjà-alt escric el futur quasi exclusivament. A la parla quotidiana jo també utilitze quasi predominantment el subjuntiu, però alguna que altra volta l'empre, el futur, sobre tot si estic parlant amb persones "amb anys" o que en són del camp -no urbanitzats-, i la gent major no s'estranya i "_inclús_"  alguns al contestar ho fan amb el futur amb naturalitat, d'altres, la majoria, no.


----------



## germanbz

Per cert que eixa vacil.lació en l'ús del subjunctiu-futur no es exclusiva en el català. Este fenomen també ocurrix al castellà del Pais Basc en la direcció inversa, el: _cuando+subjuntiu_ general del castellà pasa a cuando+(futuro/condicional) en  nombroses ocasions en bona part d'Euskadi i part de Navarra.


----------



## Harosn

Jo trobe més natural dir que "ja tornarà quan acabarà" que no "ja tornarà quan acabe". Fins hui mateix no m'havia donat compte que és més comú el subjuntiu. Jo gaste només la forma "rara" 

Per cert, Elxenc, eixe "_*alguna que altra volta*_" sona horrible.


----------



## germanbz

Es curiòs el que pasa dins del foro de català. Es un fenòmen que no conec en cap altre foro de discussió de WR. Participe molt en el d'Espanyol, entre sovint en el d'Anglés...etc. En ambdos hi ha gent de molts llocs diferents amb registres diferents amb estudis diferents i amb dialectes diferents de diverses influències...i amb tot, mai recorde haver llegit un madrileny dirguent-li a un bolivià o  un gal.lés dir-li a un texà que la forma que tenia de dir qualsevol cosa "*sonava horrible*". Es simplement una xicoteta reflexió, tant en este foro de català com en altres eixa obsesió per la hipercorrecció i pel horror a les influències d'altres llengues (especificament el castellà).


----------



## Elxenc

Harosn said:


> Jo trobe més natural dir que "ja tornarà quan acabarà" que no "ja tornarà quan acabe". Fins hui mateix no m'havia donat compte que és més comú el subjuntiu. Jo gaste només la forma "rara"
> 
> Per cert, Elxenc, eixe "_*alguna que altra volta*_" sona horrible.



Per què ho dius?  Potser només utilitzes "vegada".  Sembles valencià:  _ja tornarà quan acabe_ ; _Fins hui mateix _


----------



## Harosn

germanbz said:


> Es curiòs el que pasa dins del foro de català. Es un fenòmen que no conec en cap altre foro de discussió de WR. Participe molt en el d'Espanyol, entre sovint en el d'Anglés...etc. En ambdos hi ha gent de molts llocs diferents amb registres diferents amb estudis diferents i amb dialectes diferents de diverses influències...i amb tot, mai recorde haver llegit un madrileny dirguent-li a un bolivià o  un gal.lés dir-li a un texà que la forma que tenia de dir qualsevol cosa "*sonava horrible*". Es simplement una xicoteta reflexió, tant en este foro de català com en altres eixa obsesió per la hipercorrecció i pel horror a les influències d'altres llengues (especificament el castellà).





Elxenc said:


> Per què ho dius?



És una manera de dir que jo em jugaria la mà a que és un castellanisme. I dels grans. I germanbz, el que passa amb el català i no amb el castellà o l'anglés és que el català és una llengua minoritzada i gran part dels errors comesos a l'hora de parlar o escriure es deuen a interferències del castellà (o del francés a Catalunya Nord). De tota manera no vos ho prengueu a mal, que jo també en tinc, d'errades per culpa del castellà encara que el castellà siga la meua segona llengua


----------



## Harosn

Elxenc said:


> Per què ho dius?  Potser només utilitzes "vegada".  Sembles valencià:  _ja tornarà quan acabe_ ; _Fins hui mateix _



No és per el "volta", sinó per la frase sencera, és un calc de "_alguna que otra vez_" que no havia sentit ni llegit en la vida, i m'estranyaria molt que existira en català.
Per cert ja que ho dius sí que sóc valencià, però per ací també se sent molt "volta" en comptes de "vegada". A Barcelona diuen "cop" i això sís que no sé d'on els ve.


----------



## Elxenc

Tot és possible Harosn...  Però crec que aquesta por ens fa bandejar expressions que potser són genuïnes.


----------



## germanbz

Parlant fa un parell de dies amb un xic d'Alcalà de Xivert (Castelló) em vingué al cap esta discussió, ja que parlant amb un valencià natural del poble gens influenciat per normativitzacions gastava exclusivament la forma en futur en lloc de amb subjunctiu, i em cridà l'atenció perque era la primera volta que me parava d'això.

(Per cert i cita a banda, el comentari que he llegit de "_sembles valencià_" es sense dubte per a mi un dels més fora de lloc dels que he tingut "plaer" de llegir en este foro. Jo soc valencià, parle com parle, soc autodidacta i mai he rebut ensenyament en valencià, he lluitat pel valencià pero cada volta que llig alguna cosa com "sembles valencià" per a menysprear un comentari, entenc com en esta ciutat "certa gent" arrivà a tindre força.


----------



## Angelo di fuoco

La frase "sembles valencià" que un valencià diu a un valencià (perquè potser no ha llegit d'on vé l'altre) no em sembla per res una manifestació de menyspréu. Només reconeiximent.


----------



## Elxenc

Angelo di fuoco said:


> La frase "sembles valencià" que un valencià diu a un valencià (perquè potser no ha llegit d'on vé l'altre) no em sembla per res una manifestació de menyspréu. Només reconeiximent. [/QUOTE       ]


----------



## germanbz

Doncs ja es mala sort que per a reconèixer i per a menysprear s'haja acabat utilitzant la mateixa frase, perque com valencià en tota ma vida, les voltes que he hagut de sentir esta frase (molt asovint de gent de Castelló a voltes de gent de mes al nord) sempre ha sigut amb un sentit prou menyspreant del valencià que es parlava a l'horta de valencia. Valencià, per cert molt mes ric del que molta gent pensa i que malauradament està perdent molta riquesa per bé de la "homogeneització" de la caça de bruixes de paraules que "semblen massa paregudes al castellà" o formes gramaticals i ortogràfiques que "_no son d'us general a tot l'ample del territoris de parla catalana_".


----------



## Harosn

Això és molt cert, i encara és pitjor quan els catalans no apliquen la mateixa per a ells i els dóna igual que només ho diguen ells i ni tan sols a tota Catalunya sinó només a la zona de Barcelona (que jo diria que parlen català pitjor que a l'Horta de València). Per exemple: http://esadir.cat/sintaxi/pronpersfebl


----------



## Angelo di fuoco

Doncs per a mi el valencià és un català molt més conservador...


----------



## Harosn

Angelo di fuoco said:


> Doncs per a mi el valencià és un català molt més conservador...



Supose que des de Barcelona es pot veure així, per a mi és el català "central" el que ha tingut massa canvis respecte "l'original" per dir-ho d'alguna manera.


----------



## Angelo di fuoco

Fonèticament, és clar (reducció de vocals àtones, algunes consonants que s'han tornat mudes), i també en la gramàtica, imagino.
En el vocabulari, no sé, no conec prou les varietats, seria ja feliu si conegués bé la varietat "barcelonina", la única que he estudiat.


----------



## Navel

Qué té a vore els darrers comentaris en la qüestió inicial? No és millor deprendre l'ús del futur i subjuntiu?

Disculpa a moderació.


----------



## pere prlpz

No puc dir gran cosa de gramàtica, però no m'he pogut estar de citar una estrofa que cantava la Guillermina Mota i que fa servir el futur per una situació semblant:

El dia que vindràs,
no portis l’equipatge
perquè, tan se me’n don
tot el que puguis dur.
Jo reconeixeré
de cop la teva imatge;
fa tant i tant de temps
que t’he esperat a tu.

En aquesta cançó em sembla clara que l'elecció no és neutra, sinó que està remarcant que el fet que el seu estimat vingui no és una possibilitat sinó un fet segur. "El dia que vinguis" (o "quan vinguis") seria molt menys fort.

No m'he entretingut a mirar si a l'original francès fan la mateixa elecció (en part perquè no sé si el meu francès em permetria apreciar aquestes subtileses).


----------



## Angelo di fuoco

El francés no permet d'escollir entre el futur i el subjuntiu en casos com aquest. Només es pot fer servir el futur: "Le jour où tu viendras, ne prends pas tes bagages" és la primer frase de la cançó "Sans bagages" de Barbara.


----------

